# Cyberjack usb card reader doesn't find driver (SOLVED)

## ustone

i installed gnucash with following use flags

app-office/gnucash chipcard hbci mysql ofx

net-libs/aqbanking chipcard ofx

this also installed psc-lite

additionally i emerged the cyberjack drivers..

when i plug the usb card reader /var/log/messages show following log

```

Mar 16 13:20:40  my-test kernel: usb 2-1.2: new full-speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd

Mar 16 13:20:40 my-test kernel: usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=0c4b, idProduct=0100

Mar 16 13:20:40 my-test kernel: usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

```

and nothing more...i expected a message that the driver is load or someting

pcsc_scan doesn't found any reader....

what i have done wrong?Last edited by ustone on Thu Mar 22, 2012 5:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ustone

ok.. i tried it again and i have no idea...

that's why a yes/no question:

is my expectation wrong that an emerge of the cyberjack drivers force the loading of the drivers on plugin of an usb card reader?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ustone, 

Google says you need CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK in your kernel.

If that looks ok, do you need 

```
modprobe cyberJack
```

I'm not sure what you emered but its unlikley to be the kernel part of the code you need.

----------

## ustone

thanx...this was a 1st success...

```

Mar 20 20:53:16 .. kernel: usb 2-1.1: new full-speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd

Mar 20 20:53:16 .. kernel: usb 2-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=0c4b, idProduct=0100

Mar 20 20:53:16 ., kernel: usb 2-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

Mar 20 20:53:16 .. kernel: cyberjack 2-1.1:1.0: Reiner SCT Cyberjack USB card reader converter detected

Mar 20 20:53:16 .. kernel: usb 2-1.1: Reiner SCT Cyberjack USB card reader converter now attached to ttyUSB0

```

but 

```

pcscd -f -d -a

```

shows nothing more than...

```

11144922 hotplug_libudev.c:260:get_driver() Looking for a driver for VID: 0x0C4B, PID: 0x0100, path: /dev/bus/usb/002/004

```

i expected something like 

```

00000028 Card ATR: 3B 75 94 00 00 62 02 02 03 01

```

as the wiki stated...

module was loaded

```

lsusb | grep cyber

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0c4b:0100 Reiner SCT Kartensysteme GmbH cyberJack e-com/pinpad

```

```

lsmod | grep cyber

cyberjack               6851  0 

usbserial              26535  1 cyberjack

usbcore               121462  10 cyberjack,usbserial,xhci_hcd,sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

```

is there something that i missed?

----------

## ustone

obviously i have a ancient model with id 100..this is not supported by cyberjack drivers anymore....:-/

```

lsusb | grep cyber 

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0c4b:0100 Reiner SCT Kartensysteme GmbH cyberJack e-com/pinpad 

```

----------

## SamuliSuominen

Could you do me a favour and take a look at this link?

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=388329#c2

Let me know if that shed some light into this and if the udev rules need changing.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> ustone, 
> 
> Google says you need CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK in your kernel.
> 
> If that looks ok, do you need 
> ...

 

Nice catch. I've added a warning in the ebuild of 3.99.5_p03 if this kernel option is missing. Thanks Neddy.

----------

## ustone

 *ssuominen wrote:*   

> Could you do me a favour and take a look at this link?
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=388329#c2
> 
> Let me know if that shed some light into this and if the udev rules need changing.

 

as i said...my reader has an id of 100....these are not supported...i ordered a new one....

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *ustone wrote:*   

>  *ssuominen wrote:*   Could you do me a favour and take a look at this link?
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=388329#c2
> 
> Let me know if that shed some light into this and if the udev rules need changing. 
> ...

 

OK.   Right, but don't know where you draw the conclusion from, hence asked.

----------

## ustone

http://www.matrica.de/download/installation_cyberjack.pdf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3 Hinweise zum Betrieb eines Kartenlesers 
> 
> 3.1 REINER SCT Kartenleser unter Linux 
> ...

 

http://www.reiner-sct.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=234

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hinweis: Der abgekündigte Chipkartenleser cyberJack® pinpad V.2.0 (letzte Auslieferung seitens REINER SCT in 2004) kann aus technischen Gründen leider nicht mehr unterstützt werden. Der cyberJack® pinpad V.3.0 wird jedoch weiterhin unterstützt.
> 
> 

 

translated sumarize:

since version 3.99 reader with id 100 were not supported anymore...

another source said that readers with id 100 and display can firmware upgraded to id 300...but mine has no display...:-/

----------

## ustone

but some question remain...i looked at the udev rules in 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=388329#c2
> 
> 

 

....am i wrong or have readers with id != 500 no rule?...if so that can't be correct coz i learned that id 300 and 400 are supported by the 3.99 driver...

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *ustone wrote:*   

> but some question remain...i looked at the udev rules in 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=388329#c2
> ...

 

This is what I was aiming at. 

The situation is that cyberjack was about to get removed from Portage but I picked it up by user request and have never owned any hardware for it.

If you have, or anyone else has a patch to provide to add more readers into the udev rules I'd be more than happy to push them forward.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/

----------

## ustone

i got my new cardreader and it has id 500...so it worked fine...

regarding your udev rules: not handling id = 100 and handling id= 500 is correct.. handling id 300 & 400 is still open...

edit: marked thread as solved..

----------

